# Garage Diorama



## renomanwheels (May 15, 2014)

My first attempt at a diorama.


----------



## davidminiatures (Jun 3, 2014)

i dont see anything?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

davidminiatures said:


> i dont see anything?


You juuussstt might find them on "My Photos" below his name! 

Carl-


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> You juuussstt might find them on "My Photos" below his name!
> 
> Carl-


*Nope... Nothing there either...*


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

They are indeed there. Nice weathering and use of Hot Wheels cars.


----------

